

Carl Herold - a new step in web learning - correct
http://www.highercomputingforeveryone.com/
Hope it helps
======
_wdh
Some of you may be interested in this reddit post.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ckcjc/reddit_can_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ckcjc/reddit_can_you_please_help_me_for_five_years_i/)

~~~
huherto
tl;dr? Reddit is helping Carl to rank in google higher. Apparently there is an
undeserved rip off report that has been damaging his reputation for a long
time.

------
nkabbara
I've worked with Carl in the past and I can say with confidence that he's one
of the smartest people I've had the pleasure to work with.

He's extremely well organized and a quick learner.

Just my 2 cents.

-Nash

------
katovatzschyn
No contempt directed at Carl because this sort of thing is _exactly_ what the
internet needs more of- but I would like to remind everybody of the excellent
opencourseware offered by most major universities.

<http://www.academicearth.org/subjects/computer-science>

~~~
_wdh
There is also <http://www.khanacademy.org/> and
<http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm>. In fact, by now there is probably a aggregator
for these websites.

